# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  تقصير كثير من أهل السنة في الكلام عن السلوك بحجة أنه من اختصاص الصوفية

## أبو عبد الأكرم الجزائري

قال الشيخ الغفيص 

الشاهد: أنه لغلبة مسائل السلوك في تاريخ الإسلام بعد المائة الثالثة على  الصوفية؛ أصبح هناك تقصير عند كثير من أصحاب السنة والجماعة في تقديرهم  لمسائل السلوك، وكأن القول في السلوك لا يقول فيه إلا واعظ قليل العلم،  ولربما أحياناً قليل العقل.

أما أنها مسائل تختص بالتصوف، فهذا ليس بصحيح؛ فإن فقه الإسلام والعبادة  -بمصطلح أصح- والعمل هو من أصول الإسلام، ومن المعلوم أن السلف يقولون:  الإيمان قول وعمل، فيجب أن يكون أهل السنة والجماعة وأصحاب السنة والجماعة  على قدر من العناية بفقه مسائل السلوك وترتيبها والقول فيها.
والصوفية الذين تكلموا في ذلك لا أحد يجادل في أن كثيراً من الكلام الذي قاله المحققون 

والمقتصدون منهم أنه كان كلاماً حسناً، وقد تقدم جواب ابن تيمية لمن سأله  عن كتاب إحياء علوم الدين لـ أبي حامد الغزالي، وأبو حامد إمام في مسائل  السلوك على تصوفه المعروف، وله إمامة في أصول الفقه، وإن لم يكن إماماً  مطلقاً على تحقيق السنة والجماعة، كما يقال: الإمام الشافعي؛ لأن البعض  يستشكل قولنا: هذا إمام، فنقول: هو إمام في فقه الشافعية، وفي أصول الفقه،  فإن له كتاب المستصفى، وهو من أخص كتب الأصول التي نظمت مسائل الأصول، مع  أنه متأثر بإشكالية معروفة، وهي إشكالية علم الكلام، لكنه ليس من الأئمة الذين يحملون الإمامة المطلقة، كما حملها الأئمة الأربعة أبو حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحمد وغيرهم.

وقد أطلق هذا اللفظ الإمام ابن تيمية رحمه الله لما عرض له القول في عبد  الله بن سعيد بن كلاب، فقال رحمه الله: "وأبو محمد عبد الله بن سعيد بن  كلاب إمام له علم وفقه ودين"، فمسألة الإمامة مسألة إضافية.

فمسائل السلوك أولى بالفقه فيها من عنده أصول محققة، وهي أصول السلف، وأصول  أئمة السنة والجماعة، وذلك حتى لا يكون هذا الباب متاهة لعوام المسلمين في  أوجه من البدع والمحدثات في الدين، أو الاشتغال بالمتشابه من العمل عن  محكمه، فضلاً عما قد يصل إليه من درجات الغلو والخرافات والأساطير.

شرح الوصية الكبرى لابن تيمية 
الشيخ يوسف الغفيص

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

جزاكم الله خيرا وحفظ الله الشيخ الغفيص ونفع بعلمه
لمست ذلك نعم 
لدرجة أن الكثير من طلبة العلم لا يدري أين المراجع لهذا العلم ... 
أرجو أن يحقق العلماء الكتب التي ألفت في هذا العلم

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## أبو أحمد السهلي

> قال الشيخ الغفيص 
> 
> الشاهد: أنه لغلبة مسائل السلوك في تاريخ الإسلام بعد المائة الثالثة على  الصوفية؛ أصبح هناك تقصير عند كثير من أصحاب السنة والجماعة في تقديرهم  لمسائل السلوك، وكأن القول في السلوك لا يقول فيه إلا واعظ قليل العلم،  ولربما أحياناً قليل العقل.
> 
> أما أنها مسائل تختص بالتصوف، فهذا ليس بصحيح؛ فإن فقه الإسلام والعبادة  -بمصطلح أصح- والعمل هو من أصول الإسلام، ومن المعلوم أن السلف يقولون:  الإيمان قول وعمل، فيجب أن يكون أهل السنة والجماعة وأصحاب السنة والجماعة  على قدر من العناية بفقه مسائل السلوك وترتيبها والقول فيها.
> والصوفية الذين تكلموا في ذلك لا أحد يجادل في أن كثيراً من الكلام الذي قاله المحققون 
> 
> والمقتصدون منهم أنه كان كلاماً حسناً، وقد تقدم جواب ابن تيمية لمن سأله  عن كتاب إحياء علوم الدين لـ أبي حامد الغزالي، وأبو حامد إمام في مسائل  السلوك على تصوفه المعروف، وله إمامة في أصول الفقه، وإن لم يكن إماماً  مطلقاً على تحقيق السنة والجماعة، كما يقال: الإمام الشافعي؛ لأن البعض  يستشكل قولنا: هذا إمام، فنقول: هو إمام في فقه الشافعية، وفي أصول الفقه،  فإن له كتاب المستصفى، وهو من أخص كتب الأصول التي نظمت مسائل الأصول، مع  أنه متأثر بإشكالية معروفة، وهي إشكالية علم الكلام، لكنه ليس من الأئمة الذين يحملون الإمامة المطلقة، كما حملها الأئمة الأربعة أبو حنيفة ومالك والشافعي وأحمد وغيرهم.
> 
> ...


وماسبب هذا التقصير ياترى؟؟
وما علاجه؟

----------


## أبو أحمد السهلي

للرفع

----------

